# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  mrt 2.32 new update release&#60;2018-02-25&#62;

## mohamed73

new update add xiaomi miui9 disable apk function
if you remove account after connect internet relock
use use mrt remove account then disable apk 
new update add Tecno encryption boot support
in the mrt software mtk tools tick Tecno only,then do it 
adjust huawei unlock tool,more best for support huawei android 8.0 system

----------

